# 10 year anniversary ideas



## Missdaisy (Nov 25, 2009)

:heartecember 12th will be my 10 year anniversary:heart:, I need some help coming up with a unique way to celebrate with my husband.  First of all I have googled this topic to death, all the ideas are the same, Tin, Diamonds, exotic vacations etc. etc.  There are plenty of ideas for the men to do/buy things for their wives but not a whole lot of ideas for the wife to do for her husband.  

All little background info for you, my husband is extremely romantic, he never fails.  He goes so far over the top that it makes me feel bad because I rarely do something great for him.  So this year I want him to have a special anniversary too.  

Heres my dilema, I think he has something MAJOR planned, he put me on a spending freeze about 2 months ago.  I can't spend money unless it's a necessity.  He is very stressed out about money although we have plenty in our savings acount so that leads me to believe he is up to something. 
So I need to do something special without spending a whole lot of money, no trips, no jewelry, etc.  

Does anyone have ideas of things they have done or what they would love have done for them on an anniversary?


----------



## itznfb (Nov 25, 2009)

There is only one obvious answer....


----------



## Missdaisy (Nov 25, 2009)

itznfb said:


> There is only one obvious answer....


 
I'm not sure what your obvious answer is.... if it's what I think you think it is then you are probably right. That is all a man wants.

I work in a body shop so I'm exposed to "mind in the gutter" comments daily. Sorry if you weren't thinking "gutter".


----------



## Overread (Nov 25, 2009)

*chuckles* if itznfb is thinking what I am then it goes "meow" and doubles as a bedwarmer 

sorry that's all I can come up with


----------



## itznfb (Nov 25, 2009)

Missdaisy said:


> itznfb said:
> 
> 
> > There is only one obvious answer....
> ...



Of course my mind was in the gutter....

Your last thought though reminded of that VH1 show "My Fair Brady" where his wife did the lesbian photo shoot for him and he hated it. 

On a serious note... Congratulations on the anniversary! 10 years is pretty sweet!
Though I have no real suggestions... my girlfriend and I don't celebrate anniversaries.


----------



## Missdaisy (Nov 25, 2009)

itznfb said:


> Missdaisy said:
> 
> 
> > itznfb said:
> ...


----------



## Missdaisy (Nov 25, 2009)

Overread said:


> *chuckles* if itznfb is thinking what I am then it goes "meow" and doubles as a bedwarmer
> 
> sorry that's all I can come up with


 
Oh god!  I was laughing so hard reading this, especially since you avitar fits well.


----------



## itznfb (Nov 25, 2009)

You probably could find a cat for free somewhere. Then you could merge the two threads.


----------



## Overread (Nov 25, 2009)

Missdaisy said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > *chuckles* if itznfb is thinking what I am then it goes "meow" and doubles as a bedwarmer
> ...



hehe 

Speaking seriously though if you do decide to go down the pet route do take him with you to help pick out the pet. It might detract a little from the surprise element, but its far better than you both pick an animal you agree on - I mean the poor cat has to contend with its human feeders for its whole life


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 25, 2009)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *itznfb*
> 
> 
> _   		 			  				 					Quote: Originally Posted by *Missdaisy*
> ...



Two chicks together was fine when I 18, 20, but now, I'm selfish, I want my wify all to my self.
And there's nothing wrong with gutter, as long as you can wash it off later


----------



## Missdaisy (Nov 25, 2009)

a


----------



## Foques (Nov 25, 2009)

ugh.. you'd be surprised what can be done with them. 

First, you need to find out if there is something coming up. 
If there isn't, to me a candle lit dinner and a card would be the best thing ever. But i'm easy like that.
You could make some chinese paper lamps..they make a really nice ambient lighting and get people in the right mood.

It is not about how much you spend, it is about how you spend it, I think.


----------



## nesha102186 (Nov 26, 2009)

make him sad and prepare a surprise so he can enjoy it and appreciate it.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 26, 2009)

> make him sad and prepare a surprise so he can enjoy it and appreciate it.


basically piss him off and then make him happy. I'd be DOUBLE pissed, but thats me


----------



## farmerj (Nov 26, 2009)

act like it's a first date again.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 26, 2009)

This is sad because it really seems like the old joke rings true...

"Show up naked.  Bring beer."

Aside from that, all I can think of is your doing something for him that he would really want or like that he has never been able to do before (and no, not just sex).

Plus a lot of guys are gadget freaks, so some kind of exceptionally cool gadget is always nice.  My wife bought my my D300 just randomly one day.  I swear I'm still on cloud nine from that.  This was like over a year ago now. 

I'm curious to find out what you decide.  Congrats on the 10 year thing.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 26, 2009)

farmerj said:


> act like it's a first date again.


 
That's the best idea on here, or maybe second date...lol

Have a nice candlelit dinner ready for him, just the two of you. Get the kids out of the way for the evening.

A room with a nice view and a hot tub would be nice, but for the expense.

Have a dinner catered in, with a server (that you can get rid of later), but for the expense.

A cabin in the mountains, fireplace and hot tub, but for the expense.

Not many things come to mind that don't cost anything, or very much.

Seduce him, maybe begin with a long slow (be nice at first) massage....

Don't forget the music to set the mood.

Just let him know, and make him feel that he's the one for you.

Congratulations on your 10th anniversary from someone who just celebrated their 36th.

Don't they call Missouri the "show me" state?

btw - my grandma was a schoolteacher in the Missouri Territory before it ever became a US State.  She came from the Sedalia area.


----------

